# US Light Crude - High/Low/Close Prices?



## Seneca60BC (2 September 2008)

Hi All

Does anyone know where I can get for no cost the HIGH, LOW, CLOSE prices for Light Crude US - looking for about 1 months data.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------

